# Sale on Deadly Decoys



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I found a sale on Deadly Decoys from an add on Craigslist in Houston TX. Dont ask how....after purchasing as many as i could afford (and a few more) I figured i would pass it down. The sale is 40% off and here is what he has left. The website is ultramaticfeeders.com the sale is not on the website so youll just have to call this number...1-877-428-4637 and ask for Karl. They specialize in deer feeders so he really didnt seem like he knew that much about deadlies, all he knew was they were from last year. I should be getting mine tonight i ordered 12DZ sentry snows and a few of their bags...60 a dz for sentry and 30 a bag...with shipping i paid under 70 a dz, which is the best i have personally seen. When i look at them tommorrow i can let you guys know if they are the glue in or screw in type...being he said they were from last year im pretty sure they are the screw in type...not sure when they started the ridgid bags so well see on them.

DEADLY DECOY

Bags 10

Blue headless 38 Dz

Juvie Blue headless 5 Dz

Snow headless 60 dz

Snow w/ sentry head 30 Dz

Juvie snow headless 50 dz

Juvie snow senty heads 17 dz

Snow goose magnets 5

Spec goose magnets 6

Sting a wing snows 3

I have no duck decoys

Good luck this spring!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I just ordered up 10 dozen headless and a bag....came to around $59/dozen shipped.....bad part is I did not need another 10 dozen decoys this spring...but what the heck. :beer:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Good to hear....just wanted to add i ordered them monday morn he packed and shipped them the same day and they TRIED to deliver them today.....unfortuantely im a fireighter and work 24hr shifts so i wont get them til tommorrow but he shipped them fast.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

opened them this morning and they are the screw in ones and the bags are the newer ones that stand up on their own :beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

you got a pretty good deal.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I bet they are gone now!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

mtgreenheads said:


> Thanks for the tip, I bet they are gone now!!


Good chance....I know between 6 of us we bought 130-140 dozen.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

I just placed a order this morning.
Snow headless and Juvie snow headless are still available for sale.
Decoy bags are gone.
These decoys were about $50 per dz. plus shipping.
Marty


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

No prob....glad to hear some guys are picking them up....put em to good use


----------

